# Help me with my Pennywise costume



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys. I am dressing up as Pennywise the clown from Stephen King's "IT" this year. I'm having trouble with the costume though. In the book, his costume is described as a silver clown costume. Unfortunately, this is very hard to find. Any ideas?

Would it look stupid if I bought a clown costume and spray painted it silver?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you know how to sew, or know someone that does, it's a simple trip to a fabric store to get a basic clown pattern and metallic fabric...

_I have no idea how well this work_, but if you had a cheapy clown costume that you don't mind testing... you might try metallic spray paint and lightly coat a regular costume. (maybe try on a t-shirt or something first to see what the fabric will do and wether it will look awful or ruin it for wearing)

I would think that a basic clown costume would still work without it being metallic... but you're going for authenticity, so it's your call.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure how expensive they would be, but a sauna suit is metallic silver.

Here's a website to give you a general idea: Sweat Suit Fitness Sauna Suit Silver


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know how to sew. And it might be kind of late to ask someone to sew one for me. I don't know though, I don't know how long it takes to sew a costume.

In the end I might actually just go with a regular clown costume if it comes to that. Really, as long as you are dressed as a clown, the character will work.


----------

